# Coffee corner



## Silver (26/1/18)

*Coffee corner...*

Am starting this thread to talk about *Coffee* vapes




I love a good coffee vape, but they are not easy. Seems like coffee is a difficult flavour to get right in the vape form.

So how do you like your coffee vape?


Strong and dark?
Lighter and milkier?
Bitter or sweeter?
Or maybe with a bit of something else, maybe a chocolaty vibe or some hazelnut?

Lets also try do a roundup of the commercially available coffee related juices.

I know there are several real coffee connoisseurs in the house. I want to hear from you whether you like coffee vapes too?

This will be interesting and I hope it will add value to those looking for a nice coffee vape to try

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Reserving for an index of coffee juices


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

I love my coffee vapes but havent vaped many of them
They arent very common

Here are some I have tried

First was adding VM coffee concentrate to VM's Choc Mint juice. Was lovely in the Reo/RM2 back in the day. That VM Coffee is dark and roasted. Very strong.

Then i discovered Vape King's coffee. Its lighter and milkier. Not sure if its still available.
I mixed VM's Coffee and VK's coffee and it was lovely! Nice balance.

@Paulie's Coffee Cake. Not strong on the coffee but its there. Very nice juice, more desserty though.

Signature 1 from The Vape Industry. Wanted to review it but never got the time. Its lovely.

@BumbleBee's Machete - lovely. Quite strong. Was my moms favourite for quite a while and i vaped a fair amount of it too.

Just some thoughts - no doubt more will come to mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Awesome! I haven't had coffee vape since the days of the clearo. Keeping an eye out for suggestions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (26/1/18)

@Silver, great post. 

I like my coffee medium to full roast, full body, plenty flavour. Usually drink it black with a little honey or sugar. 

Been looking for a similar flavour in a juice with no success on the commercial market. As you already said, a very difficult profile to get right. 

I recently found a DIY recipe by HIC that includes FA Coffee Espresso but subbed this with FA Dark Bean Coffee, in spite of the poor reviews the latter has received. This is the coffee I've been looking for; dark, strong, aromatic. Not too sweet. It's possible the rum brought out the best in this coffee. 

Now to find a dark chocolate to compliment the coffee... another difficult profile to nail

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

Would love a good coffee vape but my theory is that the problem with coffee is that everyone has their cup of fuel differently...

personally I like a good two heaped spoons with a decent amount of milk and three sweetener tablets... where as Bob likes his stronger than a Russian bear where as Tina basically likes sugary milk with a slight brown tint ... to get the perfect balance between the two must be a nightmare, probably why the market isn't saturated with coffee juices 

Actually when I tried my first vape about four years ago it had a coffee flavour in it.... drank tea exclusively for a month afterwards 

Dammit I want coffee now.... thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (27/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Would love a good coffee vape but my theory is that the problem with coffee is that everyone has their cup of fuel differently...
> 
> personally I like a good two heaped spoons with a decent amount of milk and three sweetener tablets... where as Bob likes his stronger than a Russian bear where as Tina basically likes sugary milk with a slight brown tint ... to get the perfect balance between the two must be a nightmare, probably why the market isn't saturated with coffee juices
> 
> ...



I agree completely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (27/1/18)

Stillwaters said:


> I recently found a DIY recipe by HIC that includes FA Coffee Espresso but subbed this with FA Dark Bean Coffee



Dark Bean = Espresso, same flavour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Stillwaters (27/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Dark Bean = Espresso, same flavour.


 Oh, cool. Thanks @RichJB 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davedes (27/1/18)

Strong rich espresso aftertaste.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/1/18)

Hard to find a decent Coffee vape but so far I'm liking this one:
Signature 1 Collection from The Vape Industry.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (27/1/18)

@Silver Great thread!!!!! 

Bumblebee - Machete is OUTSTANDING! This is one of the house-brands of The Vape Guy @BumbleBee. 
I could talk about Machete until the end of time. This is my First-Vape-of-the-Day, every day. When I wake in the morning my first thought is not of real coffee, but of Machete. I ordered 2 bottles to try for the first time - I wish I'd ordered 10!

The flavour description which I've quoted below states that it's a "strong" coffee. In reality I don't like strong coffee, so I'm surprised that I'm so obsessed with this e-juice. I don't find it strong, but *very tasty* indeed - probably because of the addition of chocolate and spices. 

I also like that, as with all of Bumblebee's juices, it's a 60/40 VG/PG blend with no added sweeteners. 

Flavour Description from 
http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape...uice/Machete-e-liquid-vape-juice-black-coffee

"The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice. An easy going vape for all devices and power settings but really shines at higher power settings. 
Base ratio: 60VG / 40PG 
Main flavour notes: Bold dark coffee, chocolate, spices"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/1/18)

And here's my version:

COFFEEOLOGY FOR VAPERS

Mix it yourself.
Better DIY than bought.
Take Life one vape at a time.
So much e-juice
So little time.
Friends don’t
let Friends
vape bad coffee.
Take time to steep
The coffee
DEJA VAPE
The feeling you’ve
vaped this coffee before.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/18)

Back in 2016 I used to vape VM Legends Dean exclusively.
I got mostly dark coffee and chocolate although there is vanilla and slight fruity according to the website description.
The palate has since moved on. 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/uncategorized/vm-legends-dean/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (27/1/18)

I doubt there will ever be a flavour that comes close to my espresso machine, so I'll just keep doing the real thing 

For me there can only be a strong espresso, with a good crema. and obviously no milk or sugar. Add a glass of water and it's perfection.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

blujeenz said:


> Back in 2016 I used to vape VM Legends Dean exclusively.
> I got mostly dark coffee and chocolate although there is vanilla and slight fruity according to the website description.
> The palate has since moved on.
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/uncategorized/vm-legends-dean/



Thanks for that @blujeenz !
Yes I remember Legends Dean from VM.
Never quite took to it - but i remember the fuss about these juices when they came out. Those were the days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Alex said:


> I doubt there will ever be a flavour that comes close to my espresso machine, so I'll just keep doing the real thing
> 
> For me there can only be a strong espresso, with a good crema. and obviously no milk or sugar. Add a glass of water and it's perfection.



That looks awesome @Alex
Have you ever found a decent coffee vape though?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/1/18)

Calling @Andre


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (27/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Great thread!!!!!
> 
> Bumblebee - Machete is OUTSTANDING! This is one of the house-brands of The Vape Guy @BumbleBee.
> I could talk about Machete until the end of time. This is my First-Vape-of-the-Day, every day. When I wake in the morning my first thought is not of real coffee, but of Machete. I ordered 2 bottles to try for the first time - I wish I'd ordered 10!
> ...



I only received Machete yesterday and I’m already half way through my 30ml bottle!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (27/1/18)

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Alex
> Have you ever found a decent coffee vape though?



I have never found one, the closest I ever got was with a diy coffee grind extract with pg, but it was a coil killer of note

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Calling @Andre


Ok, I tried quite a few commercial coffee juices through the years, but none could really satisfy. Closest was an international juice, Nicoticket Wakonda, which was a great black filter coffee with a back note of tobacco and some vanilla. Eventually too sweet for my taste. Nicoticket closed down some time ago.

When I started DIYing around the first quarter of 2016, a good coffee was high on my list. After many disappointments Koffiekapitaal, somewhere between a black filter coffee and a fancy coffee, saw the light of day at the end of July 2016. Perfect for my taste. INW Coffee made the difference, but turned out to be a coil gunker of note, but so worth it. @Poppie, @Silver's mom, enjoyed it too. Vaped this for more than 6 months in my rotation.

Then I saw MF Coffee used in Marietta - The Coffee Vape of Your Dreams and decided to import MF Coffee. Marietta turned out to be an awesome coffee, but too sweet for my taste. Played around with MF Coffee and found it easily made great coffees with simple combinations:

2% MF Coffee + 2% FA Fresh Cream = a lighter, yet robust coffee for all day vaping.
2% MF Coffee + 1% FLV Cream = a tad sweeter and more nuanced filter coffee.
2% MF Coffee + 6% RF Aged Bourbon Cream = bliss, with a more roasted aspect.
These are still in my rotation. 

Tried a few iced coffees along the way, but with no success at all. Until I happened to combine MF Coffee with a Creamy Coconut Milk recipe and some WS-23 (30%) to create this recipe. Great! Just mixed a 100 ml bottle of this. Residing permanently in one of my devices.

Have yet to try the iced coffee recipe without the ice, but suspect it will be good.

Hope that answers your call @RenaldoRheeder.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/1/18)

Thanks @Andre Had to since I tasted some of your juices 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Awesome, thanks @Andre

I remember Wakonda!
And that koffiekapitaal was great

I am looking forward to trying some of those coffees you described - have made notes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/1/18)

All this coffee talk has me side tracked from exploring my current mission of developing one or two tobacco DIY ADV's. So I am steeping some ground coffee in PG looking to make a NEC concentrate. Anybody have any advice on how long to keep it before filtering out the coffee grounds. Doing the same with some cocoa as well by the way. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

I love a good light roast. Black black coffee, no sugar or cream for me. 

I feel like this is one segment of the market that needs filling. A vendor that produces exclusively coffee blends. That way they could do all the different types of coffees for everyone's taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

Spyro said:


> I love a good light roast. Black black coffee, no sugar or cream for me.
> 
> I feel like this is one segment of the market that needs filling. A vendor that produces exclusively coffee blends. That way they could do all the different types of coffees for everyone's taste.



Paging @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

Another good coffee vape is Cafe con Leche by Snap - but still doesn't reach the heights of Bumblebee's Machete!


----------



## Spyro (31/1/18)

Picked this up yesterday at Vape Empire Lounge. They were having a sale on this brand. R70 per 50ml.

It's an incredibly smooth and tasty coffee flavour. It's a little too sweet for my liking but still very enjoyable. It's creamy and sweet with a rich "twisp" style coffee flavour.

Definitely recommend it to coffee lovers who like 2+ teaspoons of sugar in their coffee and lots of milk / cream. Beware it's a coil killer. You need to rewick to remove the flavour.

The poorly spelt name drives me bonkers. "Ying Yang" instead of Yin Yang.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

The only decent coffee I've tried was Milk Lab Frappe by Sir Vape. I haven't tried many though. Other than this, Calamity Jane did have some notes of coffee but it was more of a Tobacco blend but still really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

@Spyro The spelling would drive me crazy too!

I love your mod - beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

That setup is a beauty @Spyro The mug matches it as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (31/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> That setup is a beauty @Spyro The mug matches it as well.



That means a lot coming from Mister Bond himself! Thank you 

And thanks @Hooked! It's my favourite mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/3/18)

Two of my recent coffee based recipes, Murky Daughters and Morning Glory, is well suited here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/18)

Coffee lovers, see also
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------



## Silver (3/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Two of my recent coffee based recipes, Murky Daughters and Morning Glory, is well suited here.



Thanks @Rude Rudi , those sound divine!


----------



## Hooked (3/3/18)

@Silver I completely forgot about this thread of yours when I started my Coffee Research thread. I'm so sorry. Howcome you haven't said anything? Usually you're quick to pick up things like this and merge the threads. Falling asleep on the job - not good! You need some coffee!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (3/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I completely forgot about this thread of yours when I started my Coffee Research thread. I'm so sorry. Howcome you haven't said anything? Usually you're quick to pick up things like this and merge the threads. Falling asleep on the job - not good! You need some coffee!!



Lol, not at all @Hooked 

Your coffee reaearch thread is documenting your own findings and research, i didnt think it needed to be merged. But if you want a mega coffee thread then let us know and we can do it. 

I had a plan to have different "flavour corners" for profiles that deserve dedicated discussion. Coffee is certainly one of them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, not at all @Hooked
> 
> Your coffee reaearch thread is documenting your own findings and research, i didnt think it needed to be merged. But if you want a mega coffee thread then let us know and we can do it.
> 
> I had a plan to have different "flavour corners" for profiles that deserve dedicated discussion. Coffee is certainly one of them!



@Silver I think I'll keep my Coffee Research thread as it is, then -thanks. I'm ooking forward to the next flavour Corner! 
And ... I have a bone to pick with you.  You visit @Andre but you don't visit me. I'm only about an hour away from Andre - when I don't get lost, that is! I visited them this weekend. It took me 2 hours to get there via Timbuktoo and 1 hour to get back lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I think I'll keep my Coffee Research thread as it is, then -thanks. I'm ooking forward to the next flavour Corner!
> And ... I have a bone to pick with you.  You visit @Andre but you don't visit me. I'm only about an hour away from Andre - when I don't get lost, that is! I visited them this weekend. It took me 2 hours to get there via Timbuktoo and 1 hour to get back lol



No problem @Hooked

As for meeting Andre, it was a last minute arrangement and he met me in Moreesburg. 
Had meetings all day and dinner with clients on the other night.
Didnt even think meeting Andre would be possible 

hopefully next time we can organise a mini meetup of sorts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

davedes said:


> Strong rich espresso aftertaste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@davedes Where did you buy it? I've searched the Internet but I can't find it anywhere except on Bid or Buy


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/19)

Paging @Hooked! I need a coffee vape but don't want to go and buy eight million coffee flavours and throw them all in the gorge where most juices I buy go... I just want a plain black coffee vape... any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paging @Hooked! I need a coffee vape but don't want to go and buy eight million coffee flavours and throw them all in the gorge where most juices I buy go... I just want a plain black coffee vape... any recommendations?
> View attachment 161441


Would also like to know. In al my years vaping ive never come across a coffee liquid that actually tastes like real coffee. All of them tastes like those k@k Spur coffee sweets

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/19)

@Rob Fisher and @SmokeyJoe , I have this one from The Vape Bean, strong as hell,  thank heavens I did not take the espresso. Choose your RTA carefully, after this it is going to be your coffee tank!



@Hooked reviewed it here. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/

Hope this may be of help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Rob Fisher and @SmokeyJoe , I have this one from The Vape Bean, strong as hell,  thank heavens I did not take the espresso. Choose your RTA carefully, after this it is going to be your coffee tank!



Thanks @Room Fogger! Vaperite doesn't stock it anymore buy the looks of things... The search continues...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/19)

@Rob Fisher (and @SmokeyJoe )

It's so good to hear that you're looking for a coffee! However, the type of coffee that you're looking for, "plain black coffee" is not easy to find. Most coffees have hazelnut, mocha, cream etc. added to them. Nevertheless, here are a few which might interest you.

*eCiggies - Wilde Draak*

This is the only available coffee which meets your requirements and I highly recommend it!

My review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167

Salient points from my review:
_
Flavour Description: none

My comments: 
The overriding flavour is a strong, dark roast, no-milk-or-sugar type of coffee. Then fascinating changes occur. At times, it has a slightly chocolaty taste, with just a hint of sweetness. I don’t experience this with every inhale. It seems to come and go and catches me by surprise – and a most delightful surprise it is! Nevertheless, the strong dark roast is ever present. It fills the mouth with a full, rich flavour which remains as an after-taste. All in all, this is one superb coffee and the only downside is that the VG/PG is unspecified.

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
*Bumblebee - Machete* @BumbleBee 

This one deviates from your requirements in that it has chocolate and spice, but nevertheless it is a strong coffee and I highly recommend it. I've tried about 74 coffees and it still remains my favourite.

Link to review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

_Flavour Description: 
“The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice. An easy going vape for all devices and power settings but really shines at higher power settings.”

Main flavour notes: “Bold dark coffee, chocolate, spices”_

Salient comments from my review:
_(I updated my review twice within a time period of about 6 months and my comments from my last update are:

I have since tried this juice in the iJust 3, with a Kanthal 0.15 ohm multihole and mesh coil. Now I understand why the flavour description says that it's a "bold, dark coffee"! It really is a strong coffee and I prefer it in the Pico.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
*Ultimate Vape - Coffee*
You could try this if you want a coffee that will put hairs on your chest. If you're brave enough to try it then so be it. I'm informing you about it but I do NOT recommend it.

My review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/

*Salient points from my review:*

_Flavour Description: A melodious fusion of bold espresso.

My comment:
“Bold” is an understatement! Very strong, black, no sugar is the best way of describing this coffee. That could be acceptable if you like strong coffee, but it has an unpleasant taste. It was so bad that I had to change the coil as it “contaminated” other juice afterwards. What a waste of a coil! And as for the “melodious fusion” – the only “melodious fusion” was my unrepeatable words after vaping it.

Would I buy this juice again: Definitely not!_

*Note: *
This juice is made by a DIYer here in Cape Town. You won't find it at any vape shop, to my knowledge. If you're interested I could organise it on your behalf, or send you his details.

_------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_-----------------------------
> *Top Q - Coffee *
 Unfortunately I've never been able to find Top Q in South Africa again. It would need to be imported from Japan.
My review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tko-juice-reviews.t51567/

*Salient points from my review:*

_Flavour Description: none_

_My comments: _
_There’s nothing fancy about it – no cream, no hazelnuts; just plain coffee which is immensely satisfying. The flavour is just right - not too strong; not too weak. _

@Silver could also comment on Top Q - Coffee
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for mentioning and referencing my review on *The Vape Bean - Latte*, @Room Fogger. However, I don't experience it as strong ( and I still have some which I vape from time to time).

However, the Americano IS strong.

*The Vape Bean - Americano* 

*Salient points from my review:*

_Flavour description: "This juice represents the rich flavor of coffee beans and espresso"_

_My review comment was: "If you like Americano in reality, then this would be perfect you. It’s strong, dark and slightly bitter. What I like about The Vape Bean range, is that their juices are my preferred ratio of 60/40 VG/PG."_

I purchased both the Americano from and Latte from @Vaperite a year ago and, in fact, they promised to try to get more of the Vape Bean range, as I would dearly love to try them, but I never heard more about it.

See this post:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/thank-you-for-organising-the-vape-bean.t49370/#post-667779

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/19)

Thank you @Hooked! I really appreciate all the info! I'm off to find them now... 

Top Q was one of my ADV's back in the day and their coffee was outstanding! I wish I could find it again because that was the best coffee I've ever had.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/19)

Thanks @Hooked !
Your feedback on the coffees is spectacular

I can vouch for @BumbleBee 's Machete - its a fantastic juice indeed. 
And thanks for the eCiggies one you mentioned - I think I will go try that

I agree on TopQ - it was very good - but was so long ago that I tried it.

Another coffee combo I liked a lot was mixing Vapour Mountain's coffee (its a dark strong roast) with Vape King's coffee (much lighter and milkier). The two made for a superb blend. Dont know if they are still available but if so, its definitely worth a try. Nice thing is you can mix as much of the one and the other to make it as strong or as light as you want.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Hooked! I really appreciate all the info! I'm off to find them now...
> 
> Top Q was one of my ADV's back in the day and their coffee was outstanding! I wish I could find it again because that was the best coffee I've ever had.



If you find Top Q point me in the right direction - I also loved it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/3/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked !
> Your feedback on the coffees is spectacular
> 
> I can vouch for @BumbleBee 's Machete - its a fantastic juice indeed.
> ...



Thank you for your compliment @Silver! 

I had heard about both Vapour Mountain and Vape King and I contacted both of them, but they don't make their coffees anymore. Pity, as I would love to try them. 

I've tried Vape King's Tiramisu and I loved it! (Actually, their budget range is jolly good - I've tried a number of their fruits too).

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-5#post-665362

Reactions: Like 2


----------

